# How Often Do You Break Your Hydrometers?



## phaedo (21/9/09)

Just wondering how many hydrometers get broken. First time I brewed when I started a couple of years ago (before a couple of year hiatus), managed to break the hydrometer on the first kit I did I think. Anyway, now I am back into it, have brew number 3 in bubbling away and have another 2 hydrometers broken. And not through being careless, either. First one, slightly too much pressure when pulling it out of the tube, it touched the side and snap. Next one, slipped out of my fingers as I was about to put it in the tester. getting frustrated with these things, they are so fragile. These last couple have been brigalow ones as that is all I can find inside a couple of hour round trip, from what I can gather.


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/09)

I've broken heaps, they only break when you need them and never after you've finished using them.
Pain in the proverbial.

Andrew


----------



## hughman666 (21/9/09)

i go through one every couple of months or so...i budget in the 15 bucks to cover it these days....


----------



## cliffo (21/9/09)

I'm still using my original hydrometer about 4 years down the track...am I the odd one out?


----------



## Phoney (21/9/09)

I just put in an order for my third one *sigh*. Im kicking myself now that I didnt just bite the bullet and buy a refractometer when I broke my first one.Im supposed to be saving to go OS in 2 months so im being a tight a**e at the moment.


EDIT: What are your thoughts on these ebay jobbies?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Brix-Refractome...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Katherine (21/9/09)

Don't they bounce! :lol:


----------



## zebba (21/9/09)

1 down. I can say with 100% honesty that the wife did it. I went to grab it to take an OG reading and found one of my hb boxes on the ground, spilt everywhere with broken glass all over the shop, and a heap of stuff that the wife wanted to get out of the way before some visitors arrived where the box was previously sitting. *sigh* Who said love was easy?

Lukily I'd just picked up an entire HB kit, inc. hydrometer, off a mate who decided HB wasn't for him. At first I tried to convince him to give it another try, then when it became aparant that I was going to score some good-as-new HB equipment I started to change my tune


----------



## Maxt (21/9/09)

Ross's plastic tubes help a lot.


----------



## brettprevans (21/9/09)

i broke 2 and a couple of hydro containers. And as andrewqld said, you only break them when you need them.

i now have a refractometer. wont ever buy a hydro again.



phoneyhuh said:


> EDIT: What are your thoughts on these ebay jobbies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Brix-Refractome...id=p3286.c0.m14


i think brewerpete (and a bunch of others) bought his from that store and they recon they are fine. have you seen craftbrewers new digital ones? hmmm digital. not at all neccesary but a nice peice of brewing bling. i have the one with SG and brix.


----------



## manticle (21/9/09)

I often ask at the HBS if they have any rubber or stainless steel ones. I've broken a few. The first one led me here because I broke it inside the brew I was fermenting.

@OP - Those brigalow ones are fairly useless if you ever brew anything that goes above 1040.


----------



## raven19 (21/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> i broke 2 and a couple of hydro containers. And as andrewqld said, you only break them when you need them.
> 
> i now have a refractometer. wont ever buy a hydro again.



+100

Refractometer all the way! Even dropped that once (in its padded case mind you) and it still works a treat.


----------



## brettprevans (21/9/09)

raven19 said:


> +100
> 
> Refractometer all the way! Even dropped that once (in its padded case mind you) and it still works a treat.


ive dropped it with no case  still works fine. great little peice of kit. although the one annoyance is that you have to convert the readings once fermenting. and adjust for temp. but thats easy enough.


----------



## KillerRx4 (21/9/09)

Havent broken any since buying a refractometer.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (21/9/09)

Break them continually. Rage levels increase a little each time.


----------



## brettprevans (21/9/09)

i think someone once said they break hydrometers ever timwe it doesnt give them a reading they liked, and that they went through a lot! funny post.


----------



## Adamt (21/9/09)

Haven't broken one yet... And I still bought a refractometer!


----------



## fcmcg (21/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Haven't broken one yet... And I still bought a refractometer!



+1 here too...
My hydrometer is over 10yrs old now...i did always treat it with kid gloves though
Bought me a refractometer on evilbay...very happy...


----------



## avaneyk (21/9/09)

cliffo said:


> I'm still using my original hydrometer about 4 years down the track...am I the odd one out?



Mine's about 8 years old - although it was sitting in a box not being used for most of that time. Started doing k&k brewing in 2001, stopped after about 6 batches. Then started again in 2007 with k&b brews once I realised I could do more than just mix goo with sugar. They're not that delicate - just don't drop it on the concrete... (or at least mine's not bad - got it in a coppers brew kit)


----------



## manticle (21/9/09)

Katie said:


> Don't they bounce! :lol:



Not sure but they have great efficiency.


----------



## sinkas (21/9/09)

when ever I can find the time


----------



## Gout (21/9/09)

i must say i dont think i have ever smashed one (hydro) in about 6 yrs.... however thermometers - jebus more than i remember

I have kept the producer rich i am sure. they roll and you watch and pray but they always seem to fall and crack grrrrr


----------



## phaedo (21/9/09)

manticle said:


> @OP - Those brigalow ones are fairly useless if you ever brew anything that goes above 1040.




Yes, I realised that as soon as I tried to check my first brew to discover it was _somewhere _over 1.040. And the second one. Problem being when you need a new one there and then and BugW is the only place to find them locally.
Looked at a couple of threads on the refractometer, sounds complicated...


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (21/9/09)

sinkas said:


> when ever I can find the time




Made me lol. :lol:


----------



## pdilley (21/9/09)

phoneyhuh said:


> Refractometer:
> EDIT: What are your thoughts on these ebay jobbies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Brix-Refractome...id=p3286.c0.m14



Yes I bought from easylifeproduct and it was the go!

You can get the one with a knurl on top like that picture to adjust (not needed as once you calibrate your refractometer you won't touch the calibration screw much at all again -- mine came perfectly calibrated out of the parcel from easylifeproduct).

You can also get them with watch batteries and light inside. Noice but not a must have, I have the stock standard one after deciding between them all but I was very close to getting the integrated light version.

Either one will be a great choice. I am considering going in for another one, but one for reading the high sugar ratios of honey now that I got my bees 


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## pdilley (21/9/09)

Now I have a few hydrometers including a very accurate one that is my pride and joy. None have been broken because I find I am not using any hydrometers anymore since getting the refractometer 

For now the hydros are all packed neatly away waiting for the day when a 2nd opinion is needed... so far not yet 


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Kai (21/9/09)

How often do I break my hydrometers? Usually only once.


----------



## manticle (21/9/09)

phaedo said:


> Yes, I realised that as soon as I tried to check my first brew to discover it was _somewhere _over 1.040. And the second one. Problem being when you need a new one there and then and BugW is the only place to find them locally.
> Looked at a couple of threads on the refractometer, sounds complicated...



Order one from a retailer - craftbrewer, grain and grape?

If you find that problematic I'm happy to buy one for you and post it. You can either re-imburse me or send me a beer.


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/9/09)

Never broken one...touch wood


----------



## phaedo (21/9/09)

manticle said:


> Order one from a retailer - craftbrewer, grain and grape?
> 
> If you find that problematic I'm happy to buy one for you and post it. You can either re-imburse me or send me a beer.



Might make the trek to a home brew shop soon, see what my day ends up looking like tomorrow. Otherwise will order one; just would rather be ordering a decent amount of stuff to make it worthwhile when I do rather than just one thing. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## manticle (21/9/09)

A few packets of yeast, a hydrometer and some hops bags would be a decent order but still minimal postage. Not sure what level of brewing you're at, nor what penny pinching level you're at (I say that as a penny pincher) but if you really want to make it worthwhile chuck in some spec grains, dme, dextrose and sanitiser. All you need for any level of brewing without a large postage price.

Obviously if you're AG or partial you could add in some base malt as well and pad it out to keep you brewing for months.

Trips are good but things turning up on your doorstep from a place that has everything is gold.


----------



## Sammus (21/9/09)

cliffo said:


> I'm still using my original hydrometer about 4 years down the track...am I the odd one out?



Nope, never broken mine either  Same story too, from my original kit, all those years ago


----------



## phaedo (21/9/09)

manticle said:


> A few packets of yeast, a hydrometer and some hops bags would be a decent order but still minimal postage. Not sure what level of brewing you're at, nor what penny pinching level you're at (I say that as a penny pincher) but if you really want to make it worthwhile chuck in some spec grains, dme, dextrose and sanitiser. All you need for any level of brewing without a large postage price.
> 
> Obviously if you're AG or partial you could add in some base malt as well and pad it out to keep you brewing for months.
> 
> Trips are good but things turning up on your doorstep from a place that has everything is gold.



Got can of goo #3 going at the moment, so not at all advanced yet - a trip to the brew shop would be the best idea right now to get the right idea of what stuff to pick up to start doing some better brews. Until I get a better handle on things would rather the personal touch rather than mail order.


----------



## manticle (21/9/09)

No worries. Sometimes people talk about their local HBS being two hours drive so in those circumstances I think save the bother unless driving nearby for another reason.

Personal touch can be good, especially when starting out. Don't take everything the HBS staff say for gospel (don't take everything said here for gospel either).

Cheers


----------



## Barley Belly (21/9/09)

phoneyhuh said:


> I just put in an order for my third one *sigh*. Im kicking myself now that I didnt just bite the bullet and buy a refractometer when I broke my first one.Im supposed to be saving to go OS in 2 months so im being a tight a**e at the moment.
> 
> 
> EDIT: What are your thoughts on these ebay jobbies?
> ...



Broken 2 now and one was outta whack

So, I bought one of these a coupla months back
It's been working a treat

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Brix-Refractometer-...id=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Swinging Beef (21/9/09)

How often?
Too *******.


----------



## hoohaaman (21/9/09)

Speaking of measuring gravity,does anyone use the digital refracto's similar to what Ross sells?

If so,how hard are they to clean?and do they tend to hunt for a reading.Or is it instant.

Cheers


----------



## joecast (21/9/09)

Sammus said:


> Nope, never broken mine either  Same story too, from my original kit, all those years ago



same same. have replaced the hydro tube once though. watch i'll break it now during my next brew day.


----------



## Phoney (21/9/09)

phaedo said:


> Got can of goo #3 going at the moment, so not at all advanced yet - a trip to the brew shop would be the best idea right now to get the right idea of what stuff to pick up to start doing some better brews. Until I get a better handle on things would rather the personal touch rather than mail order.



Being in the northern beaches, Daves Homebrew in nth syd would be your closest hbs. While dave's great to have a chat with & get advice off him in his shop, he also does free delivery (within sydney) for orders over $100 - when you order online. Which if you plan your next 3 - 4 brews it's easy to do and saves you the drive over there, as well as free's up your saturday mornings for brewing!


----------



## phonos (21/9/09)

joecast said:


> same same. have replaced the hydro tube once though. watch i'll break it now during my next brew day.




Still using the original hydro from my first coopers kit over 3 years ago. I'm onto my 3rd tube though - I think I melted the original one!


----------



## O'Henry (21/9/09)

I am on my second, although family broke the first. Have two now, as you never seem to break things when you have a spare, only when you are without. That said, the spare is a bigw job, more for checking final gravity...


----------



## newguy (22/9/09)

I must have broken 8-10 over the years. For a long time I always had 2 on hand because of the risk of breakage. I finally broke down and bought a hydrometer something like a year ago and I'm kicking myself for not getting it sooner. It was cheaper than all the hydrometers I've broken over the years.


----------



## dj1984 (22/9/09)

I have broken 1 since starting in 07


----------



## katzke (22/9/09)

Going on 2 years with the same one. Treat it like a fragile glass test instrument. Has worked so far.


----------



## lagerman (22/9/09)

I want to claim a record here    

Made my first batch of homebrew on 6th January 1983 but bought my first hydrometer later that year and I am still using it today. It still has the price label on the little cardboard tube it came in from a local health food store at the time.

It cost me a whole $3.95 in 1983.

Now that I have made this public I will break it on the next brew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Bigfella


----------



## newguy (22/9/09)

Just want to fix the brain fart in my post above - I bought a _*refractometer*_ about a year ago to replace all the hydrometers I had broken....<_<


----------



## technocat (22/9/09)

Yep I still have the original bought back around 95-96 on my second sample tube though.


----------



## Pennywise (22/9/09)

Broke my first one about 3 months ago, not bad for 7 odd years. Funny thing was, well not at the time it wasn't, the tube it came in had 2 removable ends, so when I slid it back into the tube the ass end fell out and onto the tiles it went. The good thing was I bought a new one a few months before hand cause' I was a bit suss on the readings it was giving me. My new one has a thermometer in it  . Lesson: Always have 2


----------



## Mantis (22/9/09)

I have two that came with the two coopers kits I bought and have siliconed one end of each tube so that the hydrometers dont fall through. 
Havent broken any , yet.


----------



## mash head (22/9/09)

Chalk me up for one hydro and one thermometer that broke on Sunday just as I was about to mash in, lucky swmbo had a candy thermometer that I could pry out of her hands.
Greg


----------



## BeerStein (22/9/09)

> Yep I still have the original bought back around 95-96 on my second sample tube though.


Same here...although mine has a thermometer that i managed to put in hot wort on my first AG and is now rooted! Hydro still works fine :beer:


----------



## roddersf (22/9/09)

Havent broken one yet, though Ive only been brewing for a year or so, soooo many close calls though that I'm bound to break one sooner or later...


----------



## Jez (22/9/09)

I recently broke my original hydrometer I've had since I started 10 or so years ago.

Was a sad day.....

Jez


----------



## katzke (22/9/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Broke my first one about 3 months ago, not bad for 7 odd years. Funny thing was, well not at the time it wasn't, the tube it came in had 2 removable ends, so when I slid it back into the tube the ass end fell out and onto the tiles it went.



You put it back in the tube? I thought that was what the sample tube is for, storing the hydrometer when not in use.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (22/9/09)

lagerman said:


> I want to claim a record here
> 
> Made my first batch of homebrew on 6th January 1983 but bought my first hydrometer later that year and I am still using it today. It still has the price label on the little cardboard tube it came in from a local health food store at the time.
> 
> ...



that's older than me! h34r:


----------



## rackemup (22/9/09)

phoneyhuh said:


> I just put in an order for my third one *sigh*. Im kicking myself now that I didnt just bite the bullet and buy a refractometer when I broke my first one.Im supposed to be saving to go OS in 2 months so im being a tight a**e at the moment.
> 
> 
> EDIT: What are your thoughts on these ebay jobbies?
> ...




I bought a $30 beer/wine/spirits hydrometer and it measures +6 in water, bought a aquarium hydrometer for $2 off ebay and it measures perfectly (and also has a thermometer inside!). I felt like a variety of hydrometers for a more acurate measure so i bought a couple..


----------



## mwd (22/9/09)

Not broken one yet but noticed some of the lead? shot is loose and moves around inside.

Looked at the aquarium hydrometers on e-bay but not sure how you use them. Doubt they fit in the measuring cylinder I have.


----------



## Maxt (22/9/09)

Jus did another one. That makes at least three this year alone.


----------



## pokolbinguy (2/10/09)

Well it finally happened. After 5 years and 40+ brews I just broke my hydrometer. Now I used to have a spare...but I have no idea where that is.

O well. I guess its time to buy a new one 

Pok


----------



## Thunus (2/10/09)

Haven't broken one in 6 months.

Which is the last time i used one.

Have switched to a refractometer, harder to break :icon_cheers:


----------



## pants (2/10/09)

I've never broken one in 12+ years of brewing, but I'm on my second one because a mate broke one for me when he borrowed it!


----------



## Leigh (2/10/09)

F*** this thread!

Hadn't broken one in the 3 years I've been brewing...read this thread last Saturday (even had a chuckle to myself at the clumsiness of some people) and later that same day...*S M A S H !*

F***, F***, F*** is all that was heard from the brewery!


----------



## MarkBastard (2/10/09)

Zebba said:


> 1 down. I can say with 100% honesty that the wife did it.



Yeah same here <_< 

It was one of those fancy ones with the thermometer in the bottom. After that I'm just going to simply refuse to buy another. I will consider a brew done when it's done! And I will consider how pissed it gets me how pissed it gets me!


----------



## browndog (3/10/09)

Ive only ever broken one and what happened was I went to slip it back into it's proteive plastic tube only to realise I had removed the bungs off bothe ends, hence, the hydometer slipped straight though and onto the floor leaving me to curse my inattention to detail.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## reviled (3/10/09)

Ive only ever broken one, was finding those little ball bearing things in the kitchen for weeks afterwards!! Same thing happened to me Browndog, the case didnt have caps on both sides <_<


----------



## hatchor (3/10/09)

4 in 14 months, at least I am keeping my local HBS with a healthy turnover of these f*cking things.


----------



## jyo (3/10/09)

Had the same one for 6 years. Don't jinx me :unsure:


----------



## bullsneck (3/10/09)

I've gone through about 4.

I hate it, really ruins my brewdays.


----------



## planner (13/10/09)

"How often do you break your Hydrometers?"

Two so far, the first one a common story, slipped it back into the tube only to find no end on the tube. This was before the first brew was even completed. Replaced it with a BigW cheapie which was really only useful for FG's as it only went to 1040, but was very handy as it required a smaller sample of beer to be drawn off.

The second was a truly unique (at least in this thread) method of breakage. I had a cider that I was worried about yeast activity (or lack of), tested it only to find it had dropped to 1020 in 5 days (phew), went to walk back inside to wash hydro (I brew in the garage), when the wind blew the door shut in front of me and it locked. No dramas, I had my keys in my pocket, but both hands were full, so popped the tip of the hydro into my mouth to fish for keys. Now this door is the same place that I dropped hydro #1, so I thought to self "not going to drop another" so I bit down and chomped off the tip of hydro #2.
The swearing would have been heard for miles, except for the fact that I had a mouth full of broken glass. 
I told you it was unique. Hopefully that should be the last for a while.

Planner


----------



## brettprevans (13/10/09)

my 2.5yr old broke my last hydrometer on the weekend and i wasnt even brewing. just as well i havent used it since i got my refractometer


----------



## fuddnuddler (13/10/09)

Within 45 minutes of opening my first ever microbrew kit, I had a broken hydrometer. Some sort of record? :unsure:


----------



## Peter Wadey (13/10/09)

lagerman said:


> I want to claim a record here
> 
> Made my first batch of homebrew on 6th January 1983 but bought my first hydrometer later that year and I am still using it today. It still has the price label on the little cardboard tube it came in from a local health food store at the time.
> 
> ...



Brian,
I can't beat that but I can approach it.
I got my 1st (& only) one in 1989 (ie 20 yrs ago) in a free homebrewing kit from the Wander rep. Nice lady.
It got some early use, but was then packed away for about 10yrs before being pulled out again when I started doing full mashes.
It has been in regular use since. I guess I should stop tempting fate by leaving it to dry on the draining tray in the kitchen. 

Peter


----------



## Yob (7/10/11)

necro

2 years in and my trusty little bebbe went for a trip over the kitchen counter, inlaws down from brissie on a visit sitting in the loungeroom had their ears assulted with the depth of my vulgar tongue... 

After reading about so many people in this situation though I sourced a sparie 6 months back so it's not the end of the world... just really pissed at myself for leaving it close to the edge of the bench.. 

now... where were those refractometers 

<_<


----------



## vykuza (7/10/11)

I've never broken one!


----------



## DU99 (7/10/11)

Still got my orginal one..treat with care ..


----------



## kelbygreen (7/10/11)

broke to many lol could write all night what not to do with them haha


----------



## jyo (7/10/11)

jyo said:


> Had the same one for 6 years. Don't jinx me :unsure:



Make that 8 years now


----------



## Blackapple (7/10/11)

Broke mine the other night, stumbling round the shed looking for the light, must have forgot to put it away. 
SMASH
Time to clean the bench( and shed) :angry:


----------



## Silo Ted (7/10/11)

I have never broken one. 

Mind you I don't drink when I brew


----------



## peaky (7/10/11)

I've only been brewing for 16 months but my first hydrometer is still going strong. Plan to have it for years. I may have just jinxed myself however......


----------



## pk.sax (7/10/11)

Left my first one in the hydro tube with the spirit thermo on the bench. They by and by decided to topple the tube over and crash...
As well, got myself a better one that I ummm treat with extra care.


----------



## Spork (7/10/11)

I broke my glass one (sober).
I have also broken the plastic coopers one twice (sober) but at least a bit of superglue fixes that one. 
I have not broken my refractometer.


----------



## ianh (7/10/11)

Broke the one that I used to brew with in the UK in late 60's early 70's a few months ago, not replaced now use a refractometer.


----------



## nala (7/10/11)

ianh said:


> Broke the one that I used to brew with in the UK in late 60's early 70's a few months ago, not replaced now use a refractometer.



Hello Ian,
I recently bought a refractometer.
After doing a few checks to see how things are progressing on brewday I find wide variations between the hydometer reading and the refractomter, should I calibrate my refractometer to the hydrometer reading ?
I have it calibrated to water.
I am wondering if the wide variations are due to taking small samples which become distorted due to evaporation whilst I am cooling them?

Cheers, Alan

PS: stop bushwalking and get on with some proper work on the spreadsheet.


----------



## ianh (8/10/11)

nala said:


> Hello Ian,
> I recently bought a refractometer.
> After doing a few checks to see how things are progressing on brewday I find wide variations between the hydometer reading and the refractomter, should I calibrate my refractometer to the hydrometer reading ?
> I have it calibrated to water.
> ...



Hi Allan

I used to find very little difference between the hydrometer and refractometer, you only need to calibrate the refractometer with water but you need a correction formula for any sample after the start of fermentation. There are a number of formulas around including one in my spreadsheets.

Bushwalking allows me to dry out for a few days, back to the spreadsheet.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Barry (8/10/11)

Once in 9 years then 4 in 3 months.


----------



## humulus (8/10/11)

Averaging 2 per year!!!!!!!


----------



## edschache (8/10/11)

let's just say that a refractometer is on today's shopping list...


----------



## hoppinmad (8/10/11)

Have had the same hydrometer I bought when I first started brewing/winemaking in 1996. Have broken a few spirit thermometers in my time though!


----------



## Brewer_010 (8/10/11)

every one who says "I've never broken one" have now tempted the breakage gods.

Myself I'm running on over 8 years with the same one, after breaking a couple in quick succession doing stupid things with them (like shaking one dry with the skinny end)


----------



## jyo (8/10/11)

Brewer_010 said:


> (like shaking one dry with the skinny end)



Mate, we're talking about hydrometers here. Let's try and keep this thread clean.














:lol:


----------



## MarkBastard (8/10/11)

I break them all the time, but the thing that annoys me most is I had one that was PERFECT and broke it after one brew, and the other ones I have are always off by a couple of points in water. Grrr.


----------



## rotten (8/10/11)

I broke my first after 5 years a month or so ago. $30 to replace it, bugger!


----------



## yardy (8/10/11)

i buy one everytime i go out....


----------



## Brad Churchill (8/10/11)

Have had my original one for over 16 years now. 
I must admit it did not get much use in the first 10 years or so.
I use it once at the end of the brew clean it and put it straight away. I Use my refractometer for readings throughout the brew day.

Yeah hope I didn't just jinx myself.

Cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (8/10/11)

yardy said:


> i buy one everytime i go out....



Yardy, this thread is about hydrometers, not Justin Bieber posters.


----------



## yardy (8/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Yardy, this thread is about hydrometers, not Justin Bieber posters.




turn your vagina off please silo, you're giving me the shits.


----------



## MaltyHops (8/10/11)

nala said:


> ... I have it calibrated to water.
> I am wondering if the wide variations are due to taking small samples which
> become distorted due to evaporation whilst I am cooling them?
> ...


If you're talking about fuzzy readings on the refrac, I think that would be
due to yeast in the sample that gets onto the refrac's crystal. If you draw
say a spoonful or so of the wort and put that in the fridge for 10mins or
so, and then take a reading, you ought to get a sharp reading.



ianh said:


> ... you only need to calibrate the refractometer with water but you need a
> correction formula for any sample after the start of fermentation. There are
> a number of formulas around including one in my spreadsheets.
> ...


Including _these charts_.

Oh yeah, I've put my hydrometer away and not used except for checking
my refrac ...... not sayin any more  

T.


----------



## katzke (9/10/11)

They break? Have a hundred and something year old candy thermometer and it is still just as good as the day the glass blower made it. Looks just like a short hydrometer.


----------



## mckenry (9/10/11)

dropped my hydrometer and smashed it a month ago. First one in 16 years !


----------



## RdeVjun (9/10/11)

mckenry said:


> dropped my hydrometer and smashed it a month ago. First one in 16 years !


Hey, its not mandatory to do that, y'know! Just because everyone else has manual dexterity problems doesn't mean you have to try hard and join the club.  

Last broke my hydrometer a bit over a year ago, that was my second one so I'm on my third, but bought a refractometer recently as well. Guess its only a matter of time before we see a "How often do you break your refractometer?" thread... :icon_cheers:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/10/11)

I'm on my 3rd aswell! when i break this bugger though, i'm gonna get a refractometer. when i drop it, i will happily slide my foot under it to soften its blow! (the first time anyway!) lol


----------



## Bizier (9/10/11)

I have been out of a hydrometer for two months or so now because one was broken, replaced and broken days after that purchase. I am thinking I will try using the refrac to monitor attenuation this round of brews to see how that goes.

I guess I break slightly less than one per year if I had to provide the stats. There is historically a degree of spousal responsibility in the breaking (and not replacing) of hydrometers. The kitchen sink should be off limits, but it is the easiest place to rinse and dry them.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (9/10/11)

Haven't broken one yet! My day will come.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/10/11)

MaltyHops said:


> If you're talking about fuzzy readings on the refrac, I think that would be
> due to yeast in the sample that gets onto the refrac's crystal. If you draw
> say a spoonful or so of the wort and put that in the fridge for 10mins or
> so, and then take a reading, you ought to get a sharp reading.
> ...


Top post malty. I was trying to find a refrac thread last night after buying one after the system wars showed me how handy they are. Those links you put up is all I need and more.

Cheers


----------



## yum beer (9/10/11)

After breaking 3 in a 2 week period I went to a platic one,

3 points out but who cares, its 3 points out at both ends so all is good.

Funnily i have not dropped the plastic one in the 7 or so months I have had it. Glass ones seemed to like the concrete brewery floor...


----------



## Salt (12/10/11)

No hydrometers yet, but have broken a few glass sample jars. I always leave them where I shouldn't...but take care of the hydrometer which is more coin.


----------



## petesbrew (12/10/11)

Up to my 4th or 5th. It's either me or my wife.

They put those lids on the hydrometer tubes for a reason - Centrifugal force is a bitch with a mean sense of humour.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/10/11)

Okay I haven't read this whole thread so not sure if this has been asked, but I'm in the same boat and I'm always breaking my damn hydrometres and buying ones that aren't showing zero in water, which is really annoying.

I'm thinking about getting a refrac. Are they accurate enough for measuring FG? I know you have to correct the reading and all that. I'm fine with that. Just wondering if it's easy to differentiate between say 1.010 and 1.011 I looked at an example picture of what the reading looks like and it appears as if it's pretty hard to measure that accurately.


----------



## komodo (12/10/11)

My ebay unit is WAY easier to read than a hydrometer.


----------



## mesa99 (12/10/11)

I'm on my 3rd, and I have broken none. The Wife broke both. Safe to say the Wife is banned from touching them now. I must also remember to put em out of her reach.

The other day, I left it upright and unmanned on the bench with a sample and it toppled to the floor. Luckily the sample cushioned the fall. No breakage.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/10/11)

Komodo said:


> My ebay unit is WAY easier to read than a hydrometer.



Got any details e.g. brand and model number?


----------



## Pennywise (12/10/11)

One in 10 years. Broke my original one by sliding it back in to it's home, and the other end of the tube popped off. Smash, on the tiled floor.


----------



## Bribie G (12/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Okay I haven't read this whole thread so not sure if this has been asked, but I'm in the same boat and I'm always breaking my damn hydrometres and buying ones that aren't showing zero in water, which is really annoying.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a refrac. Are they accurate enough for measuring FG? I know you have to correct the reading and all that. I'm fine with that. Just wondering if it's easy to differentiate between say 1.010 and 1.011 I looked at an example picture of what the reading looks like and it appears as if it's pretty hard to measure that accurately.



The chart is very zoomable - I'm going to try it out with my current brews when they are attenuated. With the new refractometers that also have a 1xxx gravity scale, not just the Brix, it's very easy to measure to one point of gravity.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/10/11)

What I meant Bribie is you see this pic?






Well it looks like the lines are super fine, but I've never even held one so I dunno if it's actually easier than it looks or not.


----------



## Yob (12/10/11)

MB, I used one over at mario's when I picked up my rig, can be tricky getting it in the correct light, but easy enough to make it out when the light is right, im going to be getting one myself... 

Yob


----------



## MarkBastard (12/10/11)

cheers yob


----------



## komodo (12/10/11)

No idea on brand. Yes the lines are close together but the definition of the line coming across is thinner so its easier to read than a hydrometer - plus you're sticking it right up to your eye

I believe you can get them with a built in light now too to make the light a non-issue (never been an issue for me any way)


----------



## mmmyummybeer (12/10/11)

Broke 1 hydrometer very early on, been very careful since. I also have a refract now but I still do comparisions checks with the hydrometer occasionally. The refract is definately better on unfermented beer for ease of use, especially if the wort is hot as a small sample cools down pretty quick. Fermented beer on the other hand needs to be adjusted depending on the original gravity. Beersmith is handy for this one as it has a refract tool that will calculate out your gravity for you when you enter OG and reading. 

Has anyone done any comparisons work between a glass hydrometer and the plastic ones.


----------



## jkmeldrum (12/10/11)

I cracked two in a week when I first started so quickly made the change to a refractometer......never looked back. It was just a cheapie from eBay. (But I reckon these are the same ones I've seen in a LHBS or two, as it has the same packaging etc- for nearly three times the price)..... Love how easy it is to get a reading. Just point into a well lit window or walk outside for brighter and clearer reading.

Sometimes I flip the clear plastic 'lid' up and back a few times if there are a couple of bubbles in the drops of wort and then this generally gives me a nice clear line. Never compared mine to a hydrometer because I use the same one all the time and no hydrometer in the house anymore and I don't need to be super accurate, as long as I know roughly what ABV I've got and when it's reached FG I'm happy.


----------



## kymba (12/10/11)

after breaking many a hydrometer, i moved to refractometers and manged to drop it off the top of the fridge, cracking & chipping a bit off the the prism

still works but


----------



## argon (12/10/11)

i broke 1 hydro within the first month of trying out the hobby. Must confess i never take all that many readings during fermentation

2 years later got myself a refractometer, like the one in M^B's post. Super easy to read and quick to use. Every now and then i freak myself out when checking fermenting samples thinking nothing has happened, until i remember i have to adjust.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/10/11)

How do you guys collect your samples for refractometres?

- Preboil
- Postboil
- Fermenter


----------



## stux (12/10/11)

How do you clean your refractometers?

Do you clean between samples?

Ummm


----------



## kymba (12/10/11)

Preboil - a couple of drops off the end of my mash paddle 
Postboil - same
Fermenter - syringe with a length of beer line attached, sanatised & dried. before i part the gladwrap i squirt the outside of the line with starsan. i figure if there is any moisture in the line it will severely affect the reading

to clean it i give the prism a lick then wipe it on my shirt lol


----------



## fraser_john (12/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> How do you guys collect your samples for refractometres?
> 
> - Preboil
> - Postboil
> - Fermenter



Pre/Post boil - pipette
Fermenter - bit of vinyl tube, sanitised, just suck a little up the tube


----------



## MarkBastard (12/10/11)

So you can't take samples from the tap of the fermenter due to yeast/trub I'm guessing?

What if you collect a bit and let it settle then draw some clearer stuff off the top?


----------



## kymba (12/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> So you can't take samples from the tap of the fermenter due to yeast/trub I'm guessing?
> 
> What if you collect a bit and let it settle then draw some clearer stuff off the top?



should work, you only need 2 drops


----------



## argon (12/10/11)

Preboil - pipette a sample from surface 5mins into roiling boil, prior to first hop addition
Postboil - pipette a sample from surface at end of boil
Fermenter - I just tap out a little sample into a small glass. let it settle a few seconds then pipette onto refrac.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/10/11)

Do you have to thoroughly clean the Pipette between use? I imagine any residual sugar or even water would throw it right off...


----------



## Brad Churchill (12/10/11)

I just put some warm water in a glass and run that through a few times.
Only takes a few seconds and seems to work fine.

Cheers


----------



## argon (12/10/11)

i just rinse mine out by pipetting up a bit of water. Then same starsan out of the spray bottle before putting away.


----------



## Spork (12/10/11)

mmmyummybeer said:


> <snip>
> Has anyone done any comparisons work between a glass hydrometer and the plastic ones.



Yes.
The plastic ones bounce much better,aan even if you manage to break them are easier to fix than the fragile glass ones.
My plastic one measures 0.000 in tap water. Good enough for me, although I have changed to refract, and love it.


----------



## komodo (12/10/11)

Never seen a plastic one?


----------



## drtomc (12/10/11)

I have made several unsuccessful attempts to prove that it is possible to bounce a hydrometer on a tiled floor.

I use it much less often these days. With temperature control, and enough beer in stock, I don't have to hurry my fermentations, and they rarely stick, so I usually do a single FG measurement/sample prior to bottling. All my brewday measurements are with a refractometer.

2c,
T.


----------



## DUANNE (12/10/11)

I have actually just broken my refrac. it was in its bag on top of the washing machine and whaen the spin cycle kicked in it fell on the floor. now the cover flap bit is seperate from the main body, while being a bit more of a pain to use it is still accurate.


----------



## djneli (12/10/11)

I'm on my third one. Broke two within a batch of each other about two years ago, but had a good run since. It was lucky that I started with three of them but I don't have a spare anymore either


----------



## Charst (12/10/11)

on my 3rd I think, one by me one by the mrs.


----------



## emnpaul (17/1/12)

I must confess that when I stumbled upon this thread after 2 years of brewing and no broken hydrometers I went "Ha. Clumsy retards". Little did I know that after breaking my first hydrometer after two and a half years, I would use my second hydrometer only once, yes once, before smashing it to bits on the kitchen floor. M&^$^&*%( *(&**()^[email protected]!!! :angry:


----------



## alfadog (17/1/12)

I hope that replying to this thread does not jinx my clear run, 1.5 years brewing and no breaks (touch wood) plus now I also have a refractometer so I am hoping that my chances are halved


----------



## fergi (17/1/12)

never broke one, ever, plenty of years brewing,
fergi


----------



## Yob (17/1/12)

show off


----------

